# Mausrad-Bewegung mit VBA abfangen...



## knop (2. September 2004)

Hallo Alle,

ich suche eine API-Funktion, wie ich Bewegung des Maus-Rads abfangen kann (mit VBA). Evtl. eine Windows-Nachricht

Leider suche ich schon länger danach, bis jetzt ohne erfolg. Sowas ähnliches habe ich für die Tastatur gefunden, aber nicht für die Maus.

Mei Problem ist einfach, dass ich in einer UserForm zwischen den Einträgen in einer ListView scrollen will. Leider funktioniert es nicht automatisch :-(.

Eine Lösung habe ich mir vorgestellt, dass ich die Windows-Nachrichten auf die Maus-Ereignisse abchecke und darauf mein Code in Bewegung setzen.

Kennt sich jemand mit der Problematik aus? Für ein paar Tipps oder einen Link würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MAN (2. September 2004)

Lies dir diesen Tipp mal durch, das hilft dir bestimmt weiter:

http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0560.html

Falls du zu diesem Tipp noch explizite Fragen hast, einfach posten!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## knop (2. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Leider kann ich damit wenig anfangen. Ich arbeite mit Office-VBA. Die Sprache ist doch etwas eingeschränkt. Enums können leider nicht deklariert werden und mit: ..., AddressOf MouseProc,... gibt es auch leider Probleme .

Ausserdem muß man die hWnd einer Form kennen. Dabei habe ich bereits ein Beispiel gefunden, wo man die Position der Maus auf dem Bildschirm festellen kann und darauf auch noch die ID einer Anwenung auslesen. Leider ist die ID komischerweiße immer verschieden (immer dasselbe Fenster!)  

Es muß doch eine API-Funktion geben, wo man auf die Nachrichten-Warteschlange von Windows rankommt, unabhändig davon welche Anwendung gerade läuft.

Aber trotzdem vielen Danke für deine Mühe...

Gruß
Alex


----------

